# My grinding station



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 7, 2017)

Several days ago I asked about Step-an's carbides getting dull on the Mammoth tooth pen he did. Naturally, I had to ask how did he sharpen them, and described what I did. I was asked by another to post pictures, so here goes. As usual, I have another set up using a Dia-Sharp card in my chuck that also does the job. That will be shown later as I can't find the pics I took when I first made it 4 years ago.




8" 1000 grit diamond lap disc attached to the side of CBN wheel. Normally, I apply a piece of double sided tape on a finger, stick the carbide to the tape, and bring it up to the disc for about 10 seconds. At 1000 grit, the carbide is as sharp as when it left the factory.




If you're gonna get CBN wheels, DO NOT get these only because you lose over 3/8" grinding surface. If you do a lot of contour grinding, by all means, get them. I wished I had gotten the straight flat wheels.




If you can read it, let me know what it says. It's supposed to be 260 grit, but feels like 36 grit.





Here is the full set up. Made it from aluminum because I had it on hand. Wolverine system, Baldor 1/4 hp(wish it was 1/2) and CBN wheels from Woodturners Wonders. I made both the pocket and table attachments and retired the ones I bought. I use aluminum angle for setting the distance the pocket needs to be.




My grinder post. Rear rotor and axle off my truck. I collected and hauled way too much rock from Texas for my poor old 1/2 ton truck to handle. Bent the axles and differential. Decided the parts could be reused for something that could benefit my woodturning. Was gonna use one axle for a turning tool.




Here is the best part. I just pull the grinder base up and off the axle when I have a need to move it any distance. I go back and get the post, insert the base back onto the upright axle, and back in business. I never have to fight with it when moving it.

Maybe this could help someone here. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 7, 2017)

Where did you get that lap disc, that is very cool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jun 7, 2017)

That should do the trick.
I made one several years ago with a lapidary disc and slow speed motor. Works great for a variety of items (cutters for Sorby multi-tip, skews, etc).


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 7, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Where did you get that lap disc, that is very cool.



The discs were purchased here in Tucson during the Gem and Mineral show we have in January-February. If you've never been to it, you are missing a real treat. The discs cost 20 bucks each. My grinder has a 1/2 arbor, so it was just a matter of pulling the nut off the spindle, putting on the disc, and start grinding. Balance took about 30-40 seconds...... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 9, 2017)

Jerry,

Please show a side pict of the diamond lap disc(like in photo 1) with the grinder off (not spinning ) so we can see the whole disc!
Is that a 6" or an 8" disc??

Thank you.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 10, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Jerry,
> 
> Please show a side pict of the diamond lap disc(like in photo 1) with the grinder off (not spinning ) so we can see the whole disc!
> Is that a 6" or an 8" disc??
> ...



Here is the 1000 grit disc. It's 8" od and the diamond coating is from outer edge to the label. The coating is most likely electroplated and could also be sintered onto the disc. I didn't ask when I got them. They were being sold in a tent with other high quality lapidary equipment by reps from China. You can't really get good answers, but they do try to answer your questions. I believe these discs will last a long time, and I won't be disappointed. 
The spots you see is oil and carbide residue that will come off once I clean it. These discs are for polishing rocks, mostly slabs, are in a horizontal position and are in a bath of oil or water to polish the rocks. For lube, I use an empty CA bottle for my oil bottle, and when I need to sharpen a carbide, I just rotate the disc by hand and apply a little oil on the disc, turn on the grinder, and sharpen my cutter. That's all there is to it....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jun 10, 2017)

You can also get them on Amazon and ebay. Mine was about $20 with the 1/4" aluminum backing disc on ebay.
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...=lapidary+disc+8"&rh=i:aps,k:lapidary+disc+8"

It's been longer than I thought, 5 years now since this post.
https://woodbarter.com/threads/carbide-tips.1980/page-2#post-23505

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 10, 2017)

Mike Mills said:


> You can also get them on Amazon and ebay. Mine was about $20 with the 1/4" aluminum backing disc on ebay.
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=lapidary+disc+8"&rh=i:aps,k:lapidary+disc+8"
> 
> It's been longer than I thought, 5 years now since this post.
> https://woodbarter.com/threads/carbide-tips.1980/page-2#post-23505




Thanks for the links, Mike. I clicked on the link to the old thread and was surprised how picture starved it was. It was a good read...... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 10, 2017)

@Nubsnstubs , @Mike1950 
Thanks fer posting the info.

I bought a lathe off Craigslist last year & about 60 used, dull carbide cutters came with it. I think this is a great way to sharpen them!!


----------

